# Saturday Already !!!



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Still got this on


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

this again for me, all brasso'd up.


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

This for me saturday morning.


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Alpha for Saturday morning:



















Cheers


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

A quartz, just for a joke. 










Later,

William


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Connie










..............


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

This one for work today.


----------



## williamsat (Feb 21, 2005)

Omega Seamaster Cosmic 2000 today.


----------



## NickD (Sep 6, 2007)

This for me, but worryingly the wife has ditched her usual Raymond Weil and taken the cream coloured

Incursore below! :shocking:....hopefully not the start of a slippery slope.


----------



## Steve's Dad (Dec 19, 2007)

White helmet today chaps.










Why does my skin look so dry? I need to moisturise.


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

3a.m. here. :vampire:


----------



## mart broad (May 24, 2005)

Same as yesterday and will probably make old watch Sunday as well, my 1985 5513 Sub just does what it says on the tin 

Martin


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

off to work for a bit so something dressy ,then baby siting the inlaws house and dogs so ill be wearing this and ill be in the pool .



















jason.


----------



## tranber70 (Mar 24, 2007)

Today, this Alain Silberstein "Klok", when he was making quartz watches.

Bertrand


----------



## Parabola (Aug 1, 2007)

This one


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

mart broad said:


> Same as yesterday and will probably make old watch Sunday as well, my 1985 5513 Sub just does what it says on the tin
> 
> Martin


Very nice Mart. With a 5513 you hardly need another watch, do you? If you want me to take the 142 off your hands when it comes back just let me know h34r: :lol:

I've decided that the Enzo needs some wrist time today...


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Chrono Avenger


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2007)

Hi

Stowa Seatime










Paul


----------



## jbw (May 6, 2008)

G-Shock Atomic Solar today


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Speedy Saturday 

Complete with dust 










Mike


----------



## michaelh (Oct 1, 2007)

Om for me atm as it needs a bit of wear. Might swap over to the Archimede later on.





















[email protected] said:


> Stowa Seatime


I need to get one sometime. I love em


----------



## magnet (Mar 20, 2008)

Morning all. Today i will be wearing the Sub...


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Sticking with the Citizen today.

Alasdair


----------



## cookie520 (Jan 7, 2008)

Bit of German engineering today - U2


----------



## Jocke (Jul 5, 2008)

dapper said:


> Alpha for Saturday morning:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats a very nice photo, looks like a 1000 dollar watch 

_Myself wearing the OM today..._


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)




----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

My first watch....


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Just popped this '81 7006 - 8020 on, if it keeps times it's on the sales forum!

Mental note 27 secs behind my clock, must check later!


----------



## Livius de Balzac (Oct 6, 2006)

'69 today :rltb:


----------



## sangman2000 (Mar 30, 2008)

this today


----------



## LuvWatch (May 14, 2004)

Wearing an unmolested 6309










Derek


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Off to a party later on so have swapped over to this.


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

This for this afternoon


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Going with this now


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

I have the PRS50 LE on it's new Rubber today










I think I prefer it to the leather.


----------



## Bill B (Apr 4, 2006)

Orient Pro 300m Diver


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

Just got back in from a VERY muddy Land Rover shoot, this little lady came out into the mud to play too!!


----------



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

Omega Banana Dial for me today


----------



## RussellB (Dec 22, 2008)

tranber70 said:


> Today, this Alain Silberstein "Klok", when he was making quartz watches.
> 
> Bertrand


Damn I love that!!

Then I went and checked out the prices! OUCH!

Lovely watch though


----------



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

dombox40 said:


> This for this afternoon


Strange but great hands


----------



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

dombox40 said:


> This for me saturday morning.


Love the dial


----------



## Andy Tims (Apr 13, 2008)

TSAR on lumpy


----------



## tranber70 (Mar 24, 2007)

RussellB said:


> tranber70 said:
> 
> 
> > Today, this Alain Silberstein "Klok", when he was making quartz watches.
> ...


Russell,

These ones are the quartz ones, nothing to compare with the actual production. You can find them at very cheap price, I would say from 2 to 50 euros depending on the model, where you buy it and, which is very important, if it has the strap or not.

Bertrtand


----------



## Deathboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Sandoz Typhoon for me today.

playing with the camera, 20 and 60 sec exposure.


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)




----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

A very late start for me, been wearing these in various combinations all day...

*RLT-20, FE cal.5611 17 Jewels.*



This is probably the first time all three variants have been photographed together


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Off out tonight so its a bit of flash dress 1960s

Longines cal 370


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> A very late start for me, been wearing these in various combinations all day...
> 
> *RLT-20, FE cal.5611 17 Jewels.*
> 
> ...




When did you get the pepsi?


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Looking very, very good Mach, think i'll pop mine on now..


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2009)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> A very late start for me, been wearing these in various combinations all day...
> 
> *RLT-20, FE cal.5611 17 Jewels.*
> 
> ...


 :lol:   :bb:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

pg tips said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > A very late start for me, been wearing these in various combinations all day...
> ...


A few days ago, a fact which was mentioned a number of times in the Friday Thread, I don`t know these Mods, they don`t pay attention, it`s just not the same since Stanley retired* 

* & if there`s any threats of reducing my post count I`ll be straight on the phone to The European Court Of Human Rights hone1: :lol:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

minkle said:


> Looking very, very good Mach, think i'll pop mine on now..


Nice one, I see what you mean about the bezel, yours has a lumed 12 o`clock triangle* 

* this of course makes mine (the last one made) even more special


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

This one all day:


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> minkle said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Yours is totally different! Im not sure you have a real one.. :tongue2:


----------



## Andy Tims (Apr 13, 2008)

Changed to my U1 now - back on rubber


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Wearing a speedy this evening










Cheers

Andrew


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Jocke said:


> dapper said:
> 
> 
> > Alpha for Saturday morning:
> ...


Thanks Jocke, it's a very photogenic watch


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

minkle said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > minkle said:
> ...


Oh I do I remember speaking to Roy about this very watch after the rest sold off 

BTW I mentioned there were a couple minor differances especially between the black bezel version (of which I gather only 5 were produced) & the other two, firstly it`s bezel is bi-directional/friction rather then uni/ratcheted, secondly the cut-out between the lugs is wider...



The bezel numbers are also larger then the usual pepsi or PVD 20s I`ve seen.

OK I`ve only actually held these three watches but the ratcheted bezels (especially the black 20) have more play then the friction one which makes them feel a _bit _less sturdy :wink2:


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

DDMKII today


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

sangman2000 said:


> this today


those hands look about perfect on that


----------



## grant1967 (Aug 30, 2008)

Just chilling Today










Laco sport most of the day.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> A few days ago, a fact which was mentioned a number of times in the Friday Thread


I didn't read all of the Friday thread h34r:


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

pg tips said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > A few days ago, a fact which was mentioned a number of times in the Friday Thread
> ...


There was a Friday thread? :huh:


----------



## RussellB (Dec 22, 2008)

tranber70 said:


> RussellB said:
> 
> 
> > tranber70 said:
> ...


Thanks Bertrand, ones I saw were Â£5000! Will keep looking, sorry to hijack the thread.

Today I am wearing this!


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

chocko said:


> Omega Banana Dial for me today


I've always wanted one of those


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

Wearing one of these rare beauties, and Toshi it's still not for sale!!


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

pg tips said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > A few days ago, a fact which was mentioned a number of times in the Friday Thread
> ...


I had to read it twice yesterday before I got it. :blink:

Congrats Mach...it's been a long time coming. :yes:

Are you done now? :huh:


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

Back to old faithful today for some fun in the sun..










...but now it's nap time. :yawn:

sssshhhhhh

:sleep1:


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

Hi, this new arrival today.

Beuchat Diver:










Mark


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Sparky said:


> Hi, this new arrival today.
> 
> Beuchat Diver:
> 
> ...


Nice!


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Sparky said:


> Hi, this new arrival today.
> 
> Beuchat Diver:
> 
> ...


cool pic


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Alas said:


> Sticking with the Citizen today.
> 
> Alasdair


Nice one Alasdair - mine says 'hello' although I'm wearing the lumed one today...


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

SharkBike said:


> pg tips said:
> 
> 
> > mach 0.0013137 said:
> ...


Do you mean as in collecting watches? :blink:

Yeah, right  :lol:


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

Wore this one through until about 8.30:










Then switched over to this:


----------



## sean666 (Oct 1, 2008)

Dave ME said:


> Wore this one through until about 8.30:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


From bad to worse !!!


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

sean666 said:


> From bad to worse !!!


Huh?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Dave ME said:


> sean666 said:
> 
> 
> > From bad to worse !!!
> ...


Well either he`s being cheeky or he`s got no taste


----------



## sean666 (Oct 1, 2008)

Dave ME said:


> sean666 said:
> 
> 
> > From bad to worse !!!
> ...


Only joking m8 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

sean666 said:


> Dave ME said:
> 
> 
> > sean666 said:
> ...


Aahhh! :lol: :lol:


----------



## redmonaco (Nov 29, 2004)

mmm, just luv that sinn... :tongue2:

...damn, might hav to get one now...wts the model number please?



Dave ME said:


> Wore this one through until about 8.30:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

